# ceramic pads



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

That is because ceramic pads are made for durability and high heat not stop and go driving. They are designed for race cars that do not do a lot of stopping. They require a lot of heat to function well why they are not good for stop and go driving and eat up rotors but produce minimal dust on your wheels Like the iridium plugs long change intervals. They are used OEM not because of how well they stop but how long they will hold up w/o replacement and most people are not "car people" so they will not question stopping power vs another car. Like most people rarely get changed. I replaced a set of semi metallic on my the other car(driven mainly city by my wife) with ceramics and wish my shoulder wasn't hurt so I could replace again.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, i've never been impressed with ceramic brake pads.


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. But regarding ceramics are for race cars I offer the following. My Corvette performs better on the track with semi metallic pads whether it is low speed auto cross, high speed auto cross or drag racing. Yes I've been through multiple sets of both pads because of track time. Thanks again.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ceramics ability to regulate heat is way above metallics. Most over the road cars, even on a race track, just don't have the ability to use ceramic based brakes as they are intended. Ceramic pads with ceramic rotors will be much more resistant to fade than any metallic based brake under extreme circumstances, but don't perform as well when they are cold. Unless you REALLY race your car (full bore for extended periods of time) you would likely never see the difference. But if you do then you would realize how much better ceramic brakes are when used in the circumstances they are intended for.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Great info! Would you mind providing us with the part number and manufacturer of the semi-metallic pads that you are using? I'm currently running Hawk HPS pads and I can't stand the dust!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Great info! Would you be willing to providing us with the part number and manufacturer of the semi-metallic pads that you are using? I'm currently running Hawk HPS pads and I can't stand the dust!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Butcher said:


> Great info! Would you mind providing us with the part number and manufacturer of the semi-metallic pads that you are using? I'm currently running Hawk HPS pads and I can't stand the dust!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Hawk pads are extremely dusty especially on a light color car. They worked better than the wearever semi pads I threw on the front of Subaru till I could save up for both front and back set.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've used both, my observations:
Semi metallic may have better stoping power but not worth the mess! They generally make way to much dust that you have to constantly clean off and they eat up your rotors! I'll stay with the ceramic.....


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on the ceramic. I hate the dust issues of semi metallic pads.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

This is another one of those topics of personal preference that can be debated based on how and where you drive. Each type of brake has it's own merit. If you really want to you could still buy asbestos pads (common in the 70swhen disks were an option on the front on cars: "I am not lying disks used to be optional"). It was used for its ability to resist heat.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

This is another one of those topics of personal preference that can be debated based on how and where you drive. Each type of brake has it's own merit. If you really want to you could still buy asbestos pads (common in the 70swhen disks were an option on the front on cars: "I am not lying disks used to be optional"). It was used for its ability to resist heat.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

What recal is there for brakes ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. To an earlier comment I'll agree that it is not repetitive braking at the strip but it is from about 110MPH down to zero. The auto crossing is hard braking several times, often down to less than 30 MPH but you do a lap of no more than a few minutes, then wait your turn. The part number of the Cruze Semi metallic is DG1497 Duralast Gold Pads by Auto Zone. If for some strange reason they are part ceramic I will know in about a month as they will start to pulsate once again.  In defense to me about my stance and ceramics my Vette had them on for 6,000 miles and never had an issue until the SECOND time braking after the 1/4 mile then a bad pulsate on the pedal. Yes top quality pads and drilled/slotted rotors. As far as dust and noise there is no noise that I can hear and the dust is not that much worse on the Cruze. On the Vette who knows about the dust because the car is constantly cleaned especially after a run. For the folks who worry more about dust than performance just do what I do with the Vette. Think performance first and cleanliness a close second. Clean those rims. Thanks again for all the great responses. If we all agreed on everything we would not learn a darn thing. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

*pads*

Duralast Gold sold at Auto Zone part number DG1497. Still have no use for ceramic pads. If ceramics work so much better under extreme performance conditions then why did it take only one hard extreme stop on my Vette at 110MPH to prove they are lousy. So just maybe super high dollar professional race teams running custom ceramic rotors and high dollar (not off the shelf) pads are better. Or a super car like the 2013 ZR1. Off the shelf pads on a 12.5 second Vette or a bone stock Cad or Cruze I just don't see it. Thanks for all the feedback. If we all agreed 100% then we simply stop learning. So if you still disagree with my views keep those comments coming. I may be stubborn but a very friendly debater nonetheless. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

*pads*

I will try for the 3rd time to respond. The part number of the pads is DG1497 Duralast Gold from Auto Zone. Ceramic pads AND rotors may be better for Ron Fellows back when he ran in ALMS or the ZR1 at the ring. But when a guy stopping a 12 second 3100 pound car with iron rotors and ceramic pads has problems after one pass? Well go figure. My Cruze stops and feels better and my Vette has a measureable decrease in stopping distance with semi metallic. I do not notice much more dust and if you are like me you keep your cars pristine in all aspects. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Try Centric Semi-Metallic's, very low dust.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Dyver,

Take a look at the FAQ section on Zeckhausen Racings site......I think it well explains your 'pulsing' that develops after hard use.

Really informative and will make you a brake compound Geru, IMO.

Rob


----------

